# Daz Studio Tutorial



## Wybren (Dec 2, 2008)

I am starting up this tutorial for anyone interested in learning how to make 3D human pictures.

I know BookStop was interested but there may be others out there interested in learning as well. There are few programs out there designed to do create 3d images (Poser, Bryce, Carrara, Vue etc) The program I will be using is Daz Studio, which is a free to download program found here

DAZ 3D - Free 3D Software and 3D Model Providers

with this you get a the bare basics, but if you hunt around you can find a few freebies (the new male figure Michael 4 is free at the moment) and the release a freebie on tuesday of everyweek which is only free for a week so if your going to use Daz it is worth while checking every week, also in the forums there you can find free content from other sites, and if something says it is for Poser, it usually will work in Daz. If you decide you like it and want to use it alot and buy content, I do recommend joining the platinum club if you can afford to do so, as you can save heaps.

Ok so Lets get Started


----------



## Wybren (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok so now you have Daz, you will want to play with it, when you open it in will look a bit like this






To get person up you will need to go to the figures menu under the content tab and then under figures you should find a folder saying Daz People which should contain things that look like this inside






choose your figure and it should look like this ( I am using Victoria 4.2)


----------



## Wybren (Dec 2, 2008)

Now you have your figure your wanting to pose her/him and clothe them. I usually start with the clothes, which you should also find under the figures menu. For this figure I am going to use the Lassies of the Sea outfit, which you can get for free from Pretty3D :: Extreme 3D Collections












You will then want to put some skin on her, so for that you need to go to the Pose menu, which will have a folder named Daz's Victoria 4 then there should be a materials option for you to add some skin texture. There are many sites that offer free textures and head morphs, if you go through the daz forum to the freepository, you will find many links in there.

The Pose menu is also where any textures to out fits will get stored.

Now you have your girl all dressed up you may want to think about posing her. Now there are some very easy short cuts for the beginer for this, this first of which is in the pose menu under Victoria 4, there should be a file called general poses, this has many preset poses for you to choose from if you are not comfortable manipulating your figure






Or you can use the tools to maniplate your figure as you wish, anything that you can move on your body, you can move on hers.






Just a word of warning if your going to try the tools, Active pose is very very tricky to use, and I will very rarely use it.

Ok so have a play with that and let me know how you go


----------



## BookStop (Dec 2, 2008)

Arg - when i apply any sort of change, the program shuts down. I'm re-downloading today and will try again when it's finished.


----------



## Wybren (Dec 2, 2008)

Try downloading the latest Beta, which is on the support page under downloads and updates


----------

